# Spotify, Ipad et Freebox v6 (airplay): diffusion impossible



## skystef (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Nouveau freenaute, j'ai voulu diffuser la musique de Spotify sur la Freebox via AirPlay et l'iPad. 

Malheureusement, cela ne semble pas fonctionner. Si Spotify voit bien la Freebox, quand je lui envoie le son, la Freebox semble afficher le symbole pause et la musique ne se diffuse pas. L'iPad continue de lire le morceau.

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à diffuser la musique de Spotify sur la Freebox avec l'iPad?

*Mise à jour * ça ne fonctionne pas non plus avec l'application iPod en fait. J'ai le même problème. 

Idem avec un iPhone 4S. Problème avec iOS 5.1.1 ?

Pas de soucis avec un Mac et iTunes par contre.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Edwardshand (3 Octobre 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème. 
la plus part du temps cela fonctionne, mais de temps à autre (comme ce matin), même problème que toi. 
Ce qui m'énerve le plus, c'est que c'est aléatoire . 

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution durable (à part un reboot de la box, qui ne corrige pas le problème définitivement)


----------

